# Max Payne 3! Kein Internetzugriff! Kanns nicht starten!



## Maklsan (9. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute!
Ich habe nun das gute Stück seit ca. 1 Woche zu Hause rumliegen und bin noch nicht mal ansatzweise dazu gekommen das Spiel zu spielen...
Installation hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Nur dann beim Starten des Spiels kommt erstmal irgend ne seltsame Fehlermeldung, nach der es allerdings weiter geht zu einem Fenster in der er anscheinend ein Update machen will, was allerdings nicht funktioniert, da angeblich keine Internetverbindung vorhanden ist. WAAS?
Ich habe schon Stunden gegoogelt, Firewall aus/ein, neu installiert, sämtlich Ports freigeschalten und und! Ich komme einfach nicht rein ins Spiel.
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine Idee.

Und dann muss ich an dieser Stelle echt mal sagen das ich sowas für ne richtige Frechheit halte! Ich wenn mir schon mal ein Spiel kaufen, will ich das zuhause einlegen, installieren und starten... MEHR NICHT. Schon am Anfang die Meldung "Bitte schalten sie alle Firewalls usw. aus" Was soll das??
Kein Wunder das immer mehr Leute sich die sachen runterladen, erstmal schaun ob alles passt und dann, wenns gefällt, evtl. kaufen!

Also dann hoffe auf gute Antworten  Ansonsten wird das Spiel wieder zurückgeschickt...
mfg


----------



## MisterSmith (10. Juli 2012)

Maklsan schrieb:


> ...
> Also dann hoffe auf gute Antworten  Ansonsten wird das Spiel wieder zurückgeschickt...
> ...


 Da bis jetzt niemand geantwortet hat, versuche ich es mal, auch wenn ich MP3 nicht habe.
Aber das würde ich versuchen. 

Hier gibt es eine Auflistung mit den Programmen die für MP3 erforderlich sind:
http://support.rockstargames.com/en...payne-3-erforderlicher-software-net-c-directx
Da würde ich erst einmal überprüfen ob diese alle bereits auf meinem Rechner installiert habe bzw. ob das Microsoft Support (Update, Fix oder was auch immer) für mein Betriebssystem überhaupt vorgesehen ist.

Ansonsten gibt es den Patch nicht auch irgendwo als Download? Wobei ich gesucht und nichts gefunden habe. Das ist halt das Problem mit diesem automatischen Update-Mist, man verliert die Kontrolle.

Aber vielleicht hilft die oben verlinkte Liste dir ja schon weiter.


----------



## Maklsan (10. Juli 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort!
Habe die in dem Link genannten Sachen alle nochmal installiert. Hat leider nichts gebracht. Denke dann wird das Spiel einen neuen Besitzer finden (hoffentlich) Der Key ist ja gottseidank noch unbenutzt...


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juli 2012)

Für mich auch unverständlich, warum man die Patches des Spieles nicht auch separat zum Herunterladen anbietet. Dann hätte er es einfach runterladen können, installieren und könnte womöglich jetzt zocken. Ich hab auch alles Mögliche abgesucht, aber nichts gefunden, wo man die Patches einfach so laden könnte.


----------

